# problem with Outlook Express filled to 1.99 GB



## ross miller (Jul 6, 2005)

Help, I cannot access my email now that my messages file is at 1.99GB. I understand the basic problem that happens when message files gets to 1.99GB in OE. I have restarted a new Outlook Express and was able to import my address list, but not my messages, and work-around ideas ?? thank you


----------

